# "Nuora bipolare"



## trilobita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Ho una compagna da 12 anni,ha due figli avuti nel precedente matrimonio,io nessuno.
Il più piccolo ha 30 anni,passato in 4 storie importanti,poca fortuna.
Ora ha ci ha presentato la sua ragazza,se va tutto bene,tra 6 mesi conviveranno,lei andrà a convivere da lui.
Lei ha un problema,è bipolare,lui non ce lo ha ancora detto,ne ha parlato con una sua parente che poi ha detto a sua madre la verità.
Ora che fare.....provare a metterlo in guardia,lui è desideroso di farsi una famiglia sua,ma con quali presupposti?
Se gliene parliamo,corriamo il rischio che ci escluda e si chiuda anche con la zia che ci ha messo al corrente...non so come comportarmi.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ho una compagna da 12 anni,ha due figli avuti nel precedente matrimonio,io nessuno.
> Il più piccolo ha 30 anni,passato in 4 storie importanti,poca fortuna.
> Ora ha ci ha presentato la sua ragazza,se va tutto bene,tra 6 mesi conviveranno,lei andrà a convivere da lui.
> Lei ha un problema,è bipolare,lui non ce lo ha ancora detto,ne ha parlato con una sua parente che poi ha detto a sua madre la verità.
> ...


Alla zia ha detto che intende parlarne con voi quanto prima ? 
Se si è  confidato con la zia significa che ha bisogno di parlarne, se non ve lo comunicherà a breve di sua spontanea volontà chiedete alla sua di  convincerlo ad informarvi


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ho una compagna da 12 anni,ha due figli avuti nel precedente matrimonio,io nessuno.
> Il più piccolo ha 30 anni,passato in 4 storie importanti,poca fortuna.
> Ora ha ci ha presentato la sua ragazza,se va tutto bene,tra 6 mesi conviveranno,lei andrà a convivere da lui.
> Lei ha un problema,è bipolare,lui non ce lo ha ancora detto,ne ha parlato con una sua parente che poi ha detto a sua madre la verità.
> ...


Almeno lo sa, lo riconosce, si cura.


----------



## trilobita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla zia ha detto che intende parlarne con voi quanto prima ?
> Se si è  confidato con la zia significa che ha bisogno di parlarne, se non ve lo comunicherà a breve di sua spontanea volontà chiedete alla sua di  convincerlo ad informarvi


No,per ora non ha accennato di volerci informare.
Sono un po' abbattuto,in questo periodo non ci voleva proprio,lui è quanto più si avvicina all'idea di figlio per me e non poterlo aiutare mi fa male.
La mia malattia non va benissimo e in questo periodo vorrei facce allegre attorno,ma sembra che il detto del piove sul bagnato sia sempre attuale.
Certo che anch'io parlare di questo di venerdi 17.....


----------



## trilobita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Almeno lo sa, lo riconosce, si cura.


Si,da quanto so,grazie a Dio,è così


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,per ora non ha accennato di volerci informare.
> Sono un po' abbattuto,in questo periodo non ci voleva proprio,lui è quanto più si avvicina all'idea di figlio per me e non poterlo aiutare mi fa male.
> La mia malattia non va benissimo e in questo periodo vorrei facce allegre attorno,ma sembra che il detto del piove sul bagnato sia sempre attuale.
> Certo che anch'io parlare di questo di venerdi 17.....


la mia impressione è  che se lo ha detto alla zia può immaginare che lo veniate a sapere
Oppure proprio perché tu non stai bene vuole evitare che siate ancor più  preoccupati ed ha taciuto


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,da quanto so,grazie a Dio,è così


Vedrete come andrà.
Con i figli opporsi non funziona a 15 anni, tanto meno a 30. È adulto, sente di poter correre il rischio.


----------



## trilobita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la mia impressione è  che se lo ha detto alla zia può immaginare che lo veniate a sapere
> Oppure proprio perché tu non stai bene vuole evitare che siate ancor più  preoccupati ed ha taciuto


Forse  devo documentarmi meglio su questa malattia,magari non è così problematica come si dice


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse  devo documentarmi meglio su questa malattia,magari non è così problematica come si dice


Credo dipenda molto dalle cure


----------



## Carola (17 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse  devo documentarmi meglio su questa malattia,magari non è così problematica come si dice


Dipende tanto da come Ci si cura 
L ex marito di una mia amica si è sempre curato poco e male facendo pasticci con pastiglie alcol ecc e quando era nella fase euforica diventava pericoloso X se stesso
Alla fine lei sfinita lo ha lasciato

La moglie di un amico del mio compagno invece tra alti e bassi si cura meglio e a partecqualche episodio la sua vita procede e' mamma lavora...
Solo a volte si dimentica di mangiare ha un' energia e una forza che pare riesca ad andare avanti come caricata a pallettoni 
Stanno lavorando con le medicine su questo aspetto 
a volte bisogna rivedere le cure 
La fase depressiva è più facile da contenere nel suo caso 
Non è semplice no ma si può gestire e poi ci sono fasi diverse di gravità 
Tanta pazienza però .


----------



## trilobita (18 Febbraio 2017)

Grazie,ora ho un quadro più chiaro,speruma bin


----------



## Piperita (18 Febbraio 2017)

Penso tu debba documentarti e poi parlargli più che altro per capire se lui è consapevole di cosa lo aspetta.


----------



## mistral (19 Febbraio 2017)

É curabile ma terribile.
Il fratello di una cara amica ha rovinato 5 anni della sua vita con una donna che soffriva e soffre di questo problema..non sempre il bipolare accetta di curarsi,specie nei periodi euforici.
Alla fine lei gli ha fatto pagare presunte e ingigantite mancanze di lui in una sua fase depressiva .Appena tornata in euforia senza controllo lo ha tradito per ripicca con il direttore della banca in cui lavorava e allo stesso tempo voleva assolutamente fare un figlio.
Erano appena migrati da qualche mese in Canada ,dopo mesi di questo tira e molla lui ha chiuso definitivamente ma lei a distanza di un anno,nonostante viva con un altro uomo a volte passa la notte sul pianerottolo di lui minacciandolo di denuncia per averla trascurata nella fase depressiva.Premetto che lui pur lavorando,iscrivendosi all'università ha fatto davvero il possibile per lei perché la amava da 4 anni.Ha sofferto molto ma nella fase euforica lei era veramente incontrollabile.
Mi auguro che esistano vari livelli di gravità .


----------

